# Antelope island??



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Is this a good place to hunt? I have 4 or 5 points so I think I'm getting close to drawing a good tag and was wondering if I should put in here? I'm not expecting a real giant but I'd like to kill a nice 200" buck at least, maybe a 190" on the last day, but I don't know if it would even be worth wasting a bullet on a little one like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, it's a tough hunt. I recommend paying MB $10,000 to guide you. They really have a handle on the area and the deer out there. They can navigate you from one side alllllllllll the way to the other.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

+1 on hiring a guide service just don't tell your buddy's you did. Rough tough hunt the dwr has mess that unit up to somehow. I think 410,000 you can get it done


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Make sure you hire someone to fly and scout the unit all summer and fall! I wouldn't do it unless you could drop $500,000.00 on it at least in guide/scout fees. If you check with the dwr you might be able to hire someone to pull the trigger for you you as well!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You should do it. Maybe you could even get sponsored by an apparel company for it?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I've got a good rifle with a 3-9 tasco long range scope on it. I practice out to 2000 yrds but think I'd only feel comfortable shooting 1500. It's a 30-06 with Remington core LOKT shells.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

berrysblaster said:


> I've got a good rifle with a 3-9 tasco long range scope on it. I practice out to 2000 yrds but think I'd only feel comfortable shooting 1500. It's a 30-06 with Remington core LOKT shells.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tasco that a word I have not heard in a while


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you don't feel comfortable being able to pick the deer off from Antelope Drive, then it would be irresponsible of you to even apply for this tag! The deer on the island are so wary you can even get on the dike before they know you're coming.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend this hunt. Lots of crab claws and 3 point genes out there. Trust me! I live right by the island and spend 200+ days a year out there looking at the deer. Poaching has also become a huge problem out there. Not worth burning 4-5 points on IMHO


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Personally with only 4 points I'd look at Dugway or Camp Williams over the Island.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hold out a few more years and you might be able to pull an muzzleloader salt lake cemetery tag or archery bountiful tag


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

hazmat said:


> Tasco that a word I have not heard in a while


Didn't Tasco change it's name to Vortex?-----SS


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> Didn't Tasco change it's name to Vortex?-----SS


Does this mean my gun is worth more?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

berrysblaster said:


> Does this mean my gun is worth more?
> 
> Well.......more or less.-------SS


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I've decided that this is no longer an option, has anyone ever hunted the payson canyon late Sasquatch tag? Can you tell me about how the hunt was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

berrysblaster said:


> I've decided that this is no longer an option, has anyone ever hunted the payson canyon late Sasquatch tag? Can you tell me about how the hunt was?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the tag last year. There is not 9 footers behind every tree like some will tell you. If you work hard and scout enough you shouldnt have any trouble bagging a nice mature 8 or 8 1/2 foot Harry.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Lock this down, before all the awesome gets spoiled!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

berrysblaster said:


> I've decided that this is no longer an option, has anyone ever hunted the payson canyon late Sasquatch tag? Can you tell me about how the hunt was?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you didn't get on the 'Squatch points too late! The point creep is terrible. You would be best off just switching to Yeti. There are some real TOADS coming off the Uintah's units lately.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> I hope you didn't get on the 'Squatch points too late! The point creep is terrible. You would be best off just switching to Yeti. There are some real TOADS coming off the Uintah's units lately.


Is my trusty 06 enough gun for that? I can't afford a new gun because I just got all new Sitka camo and a bunch of flat brimmed hats from the expo so I could be a better hunter, but if push comes to shove I guess I could hire a guide to even the odds as long as my wife doesn't find out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

3arabians said:


> I had the tag last year. There is not 9 footers behind every tree like some will tell you. If you work hard and scout enough you shouldnt have any trouble bagging a nice mature 8 or 8 1/2 foot Harry.


I hear the young ones are better eating. You have to marinade a mature 'squatch for like a week and a half... and don't try to make jerky out of it, you're better off eating the sole of yer boot! The dogs won't even eat it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

berrysblaster said:


> Is my trusty 06 enough gun for that? I can't afford a new gun because I just got all new Sitka camo and a bunch of flat brimmed hats from the expo so I could be a better hunter, but if push comes to shove I guess I could hire a guide to even the odds as long as my wife doesn't find out...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry 'bout havin' too much gun berry... it's all about placement.

Isn't it tough looking through a Vortex scope wearin' a flat brimmed hat?


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

-_O--()/-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

berrysblaster said:


> Is my trusty 06 enough gun for that? I can't afford a new gun because I just got all new Sitka camo and a bunch of flat brimmed hats from the expo so I could be a better hunter, but if push comes to shove I guess I could hire a guide to even the odds as long as my wife doesn't find out...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you draw the tag, give me a call. I know some people who pay good money if you consent to have them remove your left testicle. For research purposes, of course, and they put a prosthetic in while they're at it so the wife is none the wiser.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> If you draw the tag, give me a call. I know some people who pay good money if you consent to have them remove your left testicle. For research purposes, of course, and they put a prosthetic in while they're at it so the wife is none the wiser.


I wonder what red blooded, Sitka gear wearing, pro staff, flat brim hat wearing, diesel truck with window stickers driving, selfie posting, American testicles are worth nowadays, surely they will fetch a kings ransom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> I hear the young ones are better eating. You have to marinade a mature 'squatch for like a week and a half... and don't try to make jerky out of it, you're better off eating the sole of yer boot! The dogs won't even eat it.


See this is why we have Internet forums now...you know to educate and correct....

While true that a mature "squatch" is tough as boot leather, if you are lucky enough to get a "snatch squatch", they are much more tender (unless you get a really old one, then they're just nasty). Draw odds for a "snatch" tag are so much better than your typical "squatch" LE hunt too!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

berrysblaster said:


> I wonder what red blooded, Sitka gear wearing, pro staff, flat brim hat wearing, diesel truck with window stickers driving, selfie posting, American testicles are worth nowadays, surely they will fetch a kings ransom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They purchase by the ounce


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

berrysblaster said:


> I wonder what red blooded, Sitka gear wearing, pro staff, flat brim hat wearing, diesel truck with window stickers driving, selfie posting, American testicles are worth nowadays, surely they will fetch a kings ransom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like I should save this, it's easily the best thing I've ever written

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It might have brought a tear to my eye. Wait, did I just admit to crying over another dude's balls?
:shock:


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Didn't Tasco change it's name to Vortex?-----SS


Pretty sure they are now Leupold.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

How many points does it take to draw the coveted Jack-a-lope tag on AI now. 
I have seen some pics of some pretty good ones that have come off there. 
I'll bet that one would auction almost as high.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Those buttholes at the expo said I was for sure gonna draw a tag if I bought all that crap cause they gave tags out to friends and family...where's my name on the list???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Berry, I have it on good authority you didn't buy the knee pads. What did we tell you was crucial to sealing the deal?


----------

